# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  مرسيدس-بنز Slr مكلارين 722

## مدحت

تعتبر سيارة مرسيدس-بنز SLR مكلارين مثالاً مدهشاً لقدرات وخبرات مرسيدس-بنز وشريكتها في الفورمولا 1 مكلارين في تطوير وتصنيع سيارات السباق العالية الأداء.


فهذه السيارة ذات المقعدين ببابيها المدهشين على شكل جناح دوار وبعناصرها التصميمية المستعارة من سيارة سيلفر أرو المشاركة في الفورمولا 1 صنعت بالاستناد الى تراث سيارات السباق الشهير SLR التي سادت الخمسينات.


ومن خلال تجهيزها بتقنية متطورة خاصة بسيارات السباق والعناصر المتطورة الأولى من نوعها من مرسيدس-بنز والمصممة لتحقيق مستوى عال من الأمان واللاستخدام اليومي الملائم، فإن SLR تخلق صورة جديدة لنفسها كسيارة جراند تورزمو القرن الحادي والعشرين لتكون مزيجاً مثيراً من التراث والابتكار.


وتحت الغطاء الأمامي يوجد محرك جديد ثماني الاسطوانات بشاحن فائق يعطي 460 ك و/ و626 حصاناً وقادر على التسارع من الصفر الى 100 كم/ساعة في غضون 3.8 ثانية قفط وتصل السرعة القصوى الى حوالي 334كم/ساعة.


أما هيكل الـ SLR، كهيكل سيارات سباق مرسيدس مكلارين الخاصة بالفورمولا 1، فهو مصنوع من مركبات الألياف الكربونية، وهي مواد خفيفة الوزن تتميز بقدرتها الفائقة على امتصاص الطاقة ما يضمن تحقيق أعلى مستويات حماية الركاب.


انها أسطورة ترجع الى الحياة من جديد: SLR UNLIMITED

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميله جدا
يسلموا

----------


## مدحت

> شكرا مدحت





> مشكور





> جميله جدا
> يسلموا


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


مشكورين جدا على المرور

----------

